# Thank You Aunty Dorothy!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thank you Aunty Dorothy, for making this possible. We now have a "real" home. We are so happy, we can't believe this.
It feels like a dream. Mommy Sharon met us at the airport, and then we quickly headed back on another plane. Yep,
on our way home. 

After arriving home, we stopped at a park. Mommy Sharon wanted a bite to eat, so we tried to snag some.
Well, not tried, we did snag some. Yep, a french fry, or two. Here's some pics, just for you, with more on the way.

We love you, Aunty Dorothy. Thank you for your kind, caring heart. We will never forget you.

[attachment=54741:B1.jpg]

[attachment=54742:B2.jpg]

[attachment=54743:B3.jpg]

[attachment=54744:B4.jpg]

[attachment=54745:B5.jpg]


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so happy to see that the girls are in their forever home. I love the pictures, what sweeties they are. :wub: I coudn't help but laugh at the last 2 pictures. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

For those of us who have been AWOL, can someone bring me up to date....  :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's your girls, Dorothy!! Home at last. More to come.

Gosh, what a happy ending for these two sisters, and best of friends. :chili: 

[attachment=54746:B6.jpg]

[attachment=54747:b7.jpg]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 6 2009, 11:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801946


> For those of us who have been AWOL, can someone bring me up to date....  :biggrin:[/B]


Here ya go Steve. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=46893&hl= 

Here's another one for you Steve. I, currently can't take in any more fosters, but can certainly help in other ways,
whether it be pulling, phone calls, and keeping one for short term. 

Edie has been busting her butt, bless her heart, she's moving mountains. She's moving dogs out of the shelters.

I was at the OC Shelter this morning. Notice the pic of sweet little Toto. I wanted to pull her on the spot, but they
would not allow it, without the proper paperwork, as she has a mammary tumor the size of a tennis ball. She's only 4-years-old.
I held her and bawled my eyes out. I bawl every time I go to the shelter. 

I said to Toto, "are you waiting for me?". I told her she will never have to worry again, that Edie, Bronwyne, and I, will take care of her.

Then I had to leave without her. She went back to her cell. We'll get her out tomorrow, just alot of red-tape, and the coordinator off today.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=47165&hl=


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting these Deb. These girls have had a grand adventure today, maybe the best in there lives. There new Foster Mom Sharon is the best and at one time had "Pacific Maltese Rescue" . so she is a great home and has dealt with many rescues. These girls will live out their lives together, for however long,they have left. I sure hope its years. Thanks again to all that sent money and love for their support and on going medical issue.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

They are so cute and they look so happy! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Wow ladies... you have been busy...


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Dear Bronnie and Winnie,
I'm so happy you're home with your new Mommy. She sent me these pics and told me about the French fries and all about your trip. I'm glad
you have some new little playmates, and I know you'll have a wonderful life out there with Mommy Sharon. She sounds like a wonderful Mommy!! All the best to you, my little nieces :wub: :wub: - live long and be happy!
Love and :grouphug: :grouphug: ,
Auntie Dorothy


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What a happy ending. :smcry: It's nice to have a happy ending once in a while. Way to go, Dorothy. :aktion033: Bless their little hearts.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Once again, Deb, this story has made my day! Thanks to you and Dorothy. You rock!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Another happy ending! The girls are beautiful.
xoxoxo


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What precious girls and what a wonderful gift you gave them, Dorothy! :rockon: :rockon: I love the french fries pics!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

What a happy ending :wub:


----------

